# Na Praze x



## winpoj

Dobrý den,

netušíte někdo, jaká by mohla být příčina toho, že sice říkáme *v *Praze, ale u městských částí obvykle říkáme *na *Praze 1, 2...?


----------



## jazyk

Protože už se nejedná o město Praha, ale čtvrti, jak my říkáme na Veveří v Brně?


----------



## ilocas2

Podle mě se tak říká čtvrtím, které jsou jaksi na kopci. Třeba se říká *na Proseku, na Žižkově, na Vinohradech, na Břevnově, na Barrandově*, ale už se neříká třeba *na Nuslích, na Vršovicích, na Dejvicích*

No, a z tohohle označení kopcovitých čtvrtí to nějakým způsobem v Praze přešlo na označení městských částí, možná i proto, že v Praze jsou tyto číselné názvy mnohem používanější než v jiných městech.


----------



## bibax

Nikdy bych neřekl, že bydlím na Praze x. Bydlet v Praze x se zdá být častější než bydlet na Praze x (zkuste Googlem).

"na Praze x" je spíš takový uřední styl, asi zkráceně "na území Prahy x".


----------



## winpoj

Máte pravdu bibaxi, na Googlu je to tak 2:1 ve prospěch "v". Nenapadlo mě to kontrolovat, protože osobně u Prah s číslovkami skoro vždy používám "na".

Že by to vzniklo z "na území"? Možné to je... Mně to ale nepřipadá jako úřední styl říct třeba "Bydlím na Praze 5."


----------



## Klara73

Já teda řeknu rozhodně, že bydlim "na čtyrce", ale ptám se "v" nebo "na který Praze bydlíš" naprosto nerozhodně. 
Myslím taky že se "v Praze X" moc nepoužívá, ať si říká Google co chce.


----------



## texpert

Zvláštní. Nikdy mě nenapadlo nad tím uvažovat, ale říkám výhradně *"bydlím v Praze 5"*, a zároveň *"to je někde na Praze 8"*. 
Pro kontext - v Praze 5 jsem skutečně 20 let bydlel, ale Prahu 8 znám minimálně. Je v tom souvislost? Dost možná, neboť v případě jistoty řeknu "*to je určitě v Praze 3*". Takže pro mě osobně je to vyjádření míry znalosti terénu, což se ovšem nevylučuje s výše zmíněnými jevy (tedy _na území_ a také s oněmi _kopci), _a tak babo raď


----------



## Klara73

Udělala jsem průzkum mezi dospělými členy naší čtyřčlenné rodiny a nikdo neřekne "v Praze X", jedině "na Praze X". Ale asi jsme pražsky zdegenerovaný )


----------



## vianie

Tento jav zdieľa čeština so slovenčinou presne rovnakým spôsobom.

Ako by ste sa ale popasovali s vysvetlením väzieb nezemepisného charakteru, typu *na prodejně / v prodejně*? Poznáte ešte nejaké iné?


----------



## Klara73

Zboží je na prodejně. Jako "na skladě".
"V prodejně" je normální místní označení.

Ale nejsem moc velkej češtinář, tak nechť to vysvětlí jiní.


----------



## Marci11

No, řekla bych to asi takhle, rodilý Pražák nepoužívá "NA" ale "V" nebo "U".
Například: správně by se mělo říct *"u Anděla"* a ne "na Andělu", nebo *"v Praze 5" *a ne "na Praze 5".
ALE říká se *"na Vinohradech", "na Smíchově", "v Krči", "v Podolí", "v Břevnově"* atd.
*"to je někde v Praze 8"* a ne na Praze 8
atd. .....podle toho se pozná kdo je z Prahy a kdo se k nám přistěhoval  
a ne, že nějaký úřední styl...
Google Vám moc nenapoví, jelikož ne všechny články píšou Pražáci....
Hezký den!


----------

